# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  کار با رجیستری

## skmkh6056

می خوام موارد زیر را از رجیستری کنترل کنم(همشون  never باشه) البته در ویندوز XP
1) power schmes
2) turn off monitor
3) turn off hard disk
4) system stand by
5) screen saver set to non
با تشکر

----------

